# The heron house



## Mikeymutt (Jul 12, 2015)

after seeing dauntless report on here.thought I would give this place a little look myself.really enjoyed myself here.lots of old bits and bobs about,The sheds were really nice too.loved the old stuff heron in there.well I think it was a heron.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jul 12, 2015)

Very nice photos, great shot of the piano.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 12, 2015)

dauntless486 said:


> Very nice photos, great shot of the piano.



Thank you..It did not smell like I thought it would so..been in worse l


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jul 12, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> Thank you..It did not smell like I thought it would so..been in worse l



Yeah, I think are many houses which smell worse than this, Only I haven't been finding them.


----------



## Rubex (Jul 12, 2015)

Amazing as always!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 12, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Amazing as always!



Thank you rubex x


----------



## smiler (Jul 12, 2015)

Yeah it's a heron I reckon, I don't give much for it's chances of flying out of there unless the thieving magpies turn up. I enjoyed the the post that dauntless put up about this place, your take was well up to your usual high standard, Thanks


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 12, 2015)

Fantastic Mikey!!  Some great photos there mate


----------



## HughieD (Jul 12, 2015)

Superb set there sir...


----------



## scribe (Jul 12, 2015)

Nice bit of hdr. Enjoyed them especially the deteriorating stuffed cat. Is it a cat? Looks like it's mutating into something. Great shots.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 13, 2015)

did the place proud mate, good job!


----------



## skankypants (Jul 13, 2015)

Fantastic!..


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you for all the nice comments people.


----------



## acer77 (Jul 13, 2015)

Awesome post!! bit texas chainsaw maasacre ish!!!


----------



## DiggerDen (Jul 13, 2015)

Beautiful photos. That place looks amazing.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 14, 2015)

Stunning set of images, so much left behind. 
Thanks for sharing


----------

